# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات سامسونج جلاكسى بوكيت بلاس Samsung Galaxy Pocket Plus

## mohamed73

* Samsung S5301 Galaxy Pocket Plus*         * Specification*       *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900  3G Network  HSDPA 900 / 2100  Announced  2013, February  Status  Coming soon  *Body*   Dimensions  103.7 x 57.5 x 12 mm  Weight  97 g    - Touch-sensitive controls* Multi-touch*  *Display*   Type  TFT touchscreen  Size  240 x 320 pixels, 2.8 inches (~143   ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes    - TouchWiz UX UI  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration, MP3 ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*   Card slot  microSD, up to* 64 GB*  Internal  *4 GB*  *Data*   GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, 3.6 Mbps; HSUPA  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v3.0 with A2DP  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0       *Camera*   Primary  2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels  Features  Geo-tagging  Video  Yes, QVGA@15fps  Secondary  No  *Features*   OS  Android 4.0.4 *(Ice Cream Sandwich)*  *RAM 512 MB*  CPU  Single core, *850* MHz, ARM Cortex-A9   Sensors  Accelerometer, compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML  Radio  Stereo FM radio with RDS  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS support  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP emulator  Colors  Black    - SNS integration  - MP4/H.264/H.263 player  - MP3/WAV/eAAC+ player  - Organizer  - Image/video editor  - Document viewer  - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,  YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa integration  - Voice memo/dial  - Predictive text input       *Battery*     Standard battery, Li-Ion 1200 mAh  Stand-by    Talk time

----------

